

 Want to learn Java? Play this game - rhufnagel
http://www.tgdaily.com/software-features/70808-want-to-learn-java-play-this-game

======
gcb0
wow, the article is not that interesting.

but go there and after the page is loaded, click "back"

it jumps you to an extra page searching google for "playstation 4" or
something. this is a new low of advertising that i had never found before

